# Future of our Challenge



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 25, 2016)

Please take a moment to help decide the future of our beloved Challenge and vote for your preference. *This poll will close in five days* to ensure we're up and running for the first. Time is of the essence, so please let your voice be heard. The results of the poll will be revealed upon its closing. 

Thanks to all for participating!


----------



## escorial (Jun 26, 2016)

i can't see the result of my vote..the irony of it all...ha


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 30, 2016)

The ayes have it! Challenge entries will continue to be submitted anonymously henceforth. Poise your pens, poets, July's prompt will be posted tomorrow. Thank you to everyone who took the time to vote!


----------

